# Basic Fusee Pocket Piece



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Came today. Taking pics in the dark here lol. Its an unmarked piece even the dial. But a clean fusee no scratches or wear to the gilt. Even the dust cover is extremely clean. Came to me today fully serviced with a 6 month warranty. Only reason I picked it up was its a sharp piece yet basic. It does have it case maker shown and Chester hallmarks with 13 jewels. Case serial matches the movement serial. Not too shabby for a 120yr old pc. More pics someday sometime perhaps

very very dark pic


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

James

Stop teasing - more pictures now - please.

John


----------



## Al.B (Aug 28, 2010)

That is an excellent picture of your old English lever,

amazing really, that watch looks like it was made yesterday.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

C'mon James...more pics now!!!! k:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

OK. You know how long this takes lol. I figure if I were at 25min a piece would spend a day or so doing this, why I have not 

Really though its a real basic piece


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## tock tick (Aug 4, 2010)

Blimey.....What a beautifully crisp watch :kewlpics:

Might be a simple movement.....but it sure looks nice to look at!!!! Sort of reminds me of Pamela Anderson  At 120 years old, I dont want to see her either clothed or undressed :schmoll:

Chester silver.....nice and special too, thanks for sharing the lovely pics :good:

Stu


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the pics, James....that's a gorgeous piece you've got there..I'm not jealous.....who me?.....nooooo not at all.....didn't even notice it......Nah....wouldn't have it if you gave it away.....Jammy b*gg*r...........Enjoy, James...well done! :good:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Excellent pics of a nice watch.

'Mint condition' is a phrase often used and so is BNIB (brand new in box)

That 120 yr old watch really sets the standard for those terms.

The hallmarks remind me of the condition of uncirculated coins and I suspect that this watch has never been carried and it has been in it's padded case for all of it's life.

That usually means that it was a gift to someone but this one has no insciptions - does it come with any history?

I think for me that is part of the fascination of collecting vintage pieces.

A lovely item and well done for getting it

Chris


----------

